# Agouti Carrying RY



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

Hi again,

Had a litter about ten days ago an Agouti Satin doe and Cinnamon Satin buck. I know a little about their backgrounds, knew they carried ressessive yellow and blue. The litter turned out about a third agouti satin, a third lilac satin and a third yellow satin (very pretty shiny gold, will post pics eventually). But here's my question:

If both parents are Aa^y then shouldn't ALL the non-agoutis be yellow? Why am I seeing the lilacs? the only non-agouti gene the parents have to give should be a^y.

Thanks!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Recessive yellow is not Ay, that is dominant (or lethal) yellow, recessive yellow is e/e and on a different allele.

So your Agouti is likely A/a B/b D/d E/e sa/sa and the buck is A/a too, allowing you to have the a/a for lilac.


----------



## FlufferNutter (May 6, 2016)

Oh jeez, still so much to learn, thanks!


----------

